# Embroidered Football



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Need help finding a company who can embroider a logo on a football. There is one company I have found called FOTOBALL but they are in Australia. Please help!!!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Kent,

Interesting project... I've never unlaced a football before? Can they be unlaced and opened up enough to get access with the machines? And I assume there is some sort of bladder inside also that could not be embroidered through. But I guess if it was put together it could be taken apart, embroidered and reassembled. Is it a project that would justify that much work/expense? The actual embroidery on the flat panel would be easy, but the work before and after might be a major ordeal. I have to admit, in 20 years of embroidery I've never had that request before.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A good football when I was a kid had a bladder that could be removed. The challege is sewing on a completed ball. It would be easier to do it on a flate panel before it is constructed.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this ball going to be used or is it for display or give away? I think I would do a patch and glue it on. Any stitching on a ball is normally done before assembly.


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Jean, 

I think you are right. I was thinking of getting a laser cut applicae' and finding some way to permanently glue it to the synthetic ball. This ball will never be used on the field is just for display. Any ideas on the glue?

Kent


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe E6000. Just find a glue that is compatible with the materials being glued and is permanent.


----------

